# looking at moving to Malaga area..



## Lindsey74 (May 24, 2008)

Just thinking very seriously about moving to the Malaga area and wanted to know what sort of price rentals would be around this area.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

depends what you want - small apartments 500 euros ish, villas - to infinity. average villa - 1000 euros maybe?? depending on amenities, rooms plot size area etc..
Jo


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Lindsey74 said:


> Just thinking very seriously about moving to the Malaga area and wanted to know what sort of price rentals would be around this area.


Hi Lindsey and welcome to the forum

Like jojo says depends what your after if you want flash beachside or dirty dank dismal backstreet ? Or if you want 3 bedrooms or only 1 ,only big enough to swing your cat ? Or are you looking for town centre or are you looking for out in the sticks with all the insects ?

Need more info as it can vary so much ..


----------



## Lindsey74 (May 24, 2008)

Hey JoJo and Big Pete,
Thanks for the reply. We are really looking for the Alameda area, we want out of the "rat race" mentality to be honest. We would be looking for a small property to start with, 1 or 2 bedrooms. I'm looking into doing a TEFL course. I don't speak any Spanish but I am willing (and will have to) learn. Any advise or info you can give us would we great. Thank you in advance.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Thats north of where I live and I dont know much about prices in that area. What you need to do is an internet search on etate and letting agents in that area to get a rough idea of prices and availability. Be careful of pushy agents though, they're all quite desperate at the mo, so just have a look at their sites and dont get drawn in. Perhaps you should then come over and have a look.

As for escaping the rat race, well yes it is a different way of life here, but its not without its problems. spain is fast catching up with the British/european mentalitiy and there's an awful lot of red tape, especially if you want to buy a car, have a phone, doctor, bank account etc, But if you're "out in the sticks" its probably very relaxed. Wr came out for a stress free life and hey, it hasnt been yet!!!

As for learning the language, well I thought it would be easy - but I'm fast realising that it would be years before I will be good enough to compete job wise with a Spanish person. that said, I've been here for four months and can just about get by with day to day stuff (its not so much my spanish thats the problem, its understanding their answers!!!!)

Good luck and keep us posted!

Jo

Jo


----------



## Lindsey74 (May 24, 2008)

HI Jojo,

Once again thanks for the reply. Would you happen to know of a reputable estate or letting agent?
I'm hoping to pick up the language as soon as I can. I want to be apart of the community than we live in. I'm going to start a TEFL course as soon as I can so hopfully I can start ooking for work soon.
I will keep you up to date.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know of any in the area you're looking. We used an agent called WVS who have been brilliant - Property sales in Spain, villas costa del sol , they do rental too, but they deal mainly in our area (Alhaurin de la Torre). Just dont part with any money until you see the contract, dont be fooled into thinking there's a rush cos "there are other people interested" (a favourite line!) and in my opinion avoid the big agents

Jo


----------



## Lindsey74 (May 24, 2008)

Fantastic I will have a look. I'm sure they will have details of other agents if they cannot help us.
You have been a star.
Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

you're welcome - good luck and keep us posted

Jo x


----------

